# shuksan Avy death 4/15



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shuksan is pretty gnarly. I've been to the top of the Glacier. It is a serious objective with not a lot of room to mess up. It is strange being able to look down at the ski area and realize you are in a very difficult and remote area should things go wrong.

RIP.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

RIP...when Shuksan goes...like when the hanging glacier calves, at the bottom it gets scoured and cuts a deep fast clean fresh looking river bed, like from a flash flood. Definitely unsurviable...0 chance...scary shit just to look at and clearly visable from the lift. 

In the pic (too large to upload) below...looker bottom left every thing gets funneled there and rips a new rectum

http://images.summitpost.org/original/852478.jpg


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I need to re read it but were they climbing on that side? Sounded like they were doing the regular route lookers right. Plenty to go wrong up there. Gnar all over the place. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk where they were climbing, just noting that in the pic...actually below the pic it all gets funneled in to a small little place and rips...wish I had pics from last winter and the winter prior where it rips through...its really amazing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've seen remnants from slides back there. Needless to say there are a lot of slide paths that go rather large in that area. The report did say they were climbing the North face. Which I think actually does put them in the vicinity of where you were talking.

Such a tragedy. Feel horrible for his family.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Sad stuff. They were climbing the north side, sounds like a big natural slough (or small natural slide) hit them from above. One guy was able to dig in, but his buddy got taken on a 2000'+ ride all the way to the lake. Spring can be a really scary time to be out.


----------

